# Help



## mopar1ram (Feb 2, 2010)

When I list the setup i am trying to install in my daily driver, you will definitely think that I am old school. I have a Nakamichi SP1010 sub and an Autotek Silverado 50 amp. I ran it back in the day in a regular cab 73 dodge pickup. I know that Nakamichi reccommended a 3 cubic foot sealed enclosure but I am limited in space on my truck that I am running it in. I have built the box and could only get.75 cubic foot of airspace and need to port it but have no idea of what size port to run. I am also running the amp bridged down and only on the one sub. Back in the day i ran a nakamichi componet set and the sub off of the single amp and ran a bass coil on the sub but have no idea where that went to. Do they still maike bass coils ar is their another option besides a crossover? Any help would be appreciated guys.


----------

